# Nursing Home Layout



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

For some time I have been wanting to build a layout for the residents at our nursing home. After a few meeting I have the administration backing me on this project. It is gonna be a 3' by 10' layout built in 2 sections. I will some what model the town (Centerville, Tn) and it will be in the late 50s early 60s. I have been wanting to do this for some time after seeing a commercial for a nursing home and the residents were playing with an O Gauge 4' by 8' layout. I figured I could do this but with Ho and place Plexiglas around it so they can not touch it.

Plan on keeping everyone up to date.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

It looks like it will be limited to under 18" radius if it is looped around for continuous running.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Unfortunately I am limited to 18" R. However it will just be running a RS3 or an A B f unit with 6 to 8 cars.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea, looking forward to the progress photos.


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

18" radius track takes over 36" of table to do a half circle. The radius is the center line of the track. With ballast you would be at 38". If you can expand the width to 41", you may have enough clearance for overhang to the side covering.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JerryH said:


> 18" radius track takes over 36" of table to do a half circle. The radius is the center line of the track.


And at that radius, just about anything is going to overhang the curve as it goes around. That's going to be very dicey, even (or especially) with Plexiglass shields.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry didn't have my full pot of coffee... If I remember correctly its around 17.5 R. Yes I will have over hang but the Plexiglass will be about 1" away from the table. Ill rout out a 2x2 and slide the glass in it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

SBRacing said:


> Sorry didn't have my full pot of coffee... If I remember correctly its around 17.5 R. Yes I will have over hang but the Plexiglass will be about 1" away from the table. Ill rout out a 2x2 and slide the glass in it.


That should work! Good luck, and keep the updates coming.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

At the bottom will be like a siding goin into the hill and will look likenit goes somewhere and the top will be a spur for a logging company.

Years ago in Centerville TN (which I'm most modeling this after) logging was the top industry here. I'm going to kit bash 2 3bay hoppers and 2 gondolas to make 2 wood pulp cars that will it at the spur.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I was thinking about this same thing for the residents of a home that my mother is in. However your not wanting the people to be able to touch the trains has me thinking. Why would you do that? Wouldn't the train set be good for the people to work on too? Would there be a way for them to rerail cars if needed or otherwise be involved with construction of the layout? I see guys in wheel chairs that could be interested in building a layout and although they don't walk well they have the use of their arms and such. I was thinking of it as something for them to do where they seem so bored all day long just sitting around the home. I'd very much like your thoughts on this and what your experience so far has been. Thanks.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

norgal, good question. I work at St. Thomas Hickman Hospital as an Radiologic Technologist (X-Ray Tech) and it is a rual hospital and we have a nursing home attached to the hospital. I believe it is a 40 bed NH. On average we have about 30 residents. 

Some are bed ridden and some are not full cognitively there and the ones that are have a hard time getting around without assistance. Dont get me wrong I am not holding that against them. I live 15 minutes away from there so building it would be possible, but it would be a hassle working on it there due to noises, mess (I'm not the most tidy worker crap scattered all over) so that is why I decided to make it in my basement in two 3x5 sections making it a total of 10x3.

I would make it so they can play/operate it with just transformer and retailers, but I would hate for the ones that cannot or shouldn't touch/play with break or ruin it. I also don't want any of them singled out with ones that can't play with out to feel bad. So with that said to keep them out of it i will place out of it. Which brings me to second part... 

INFECTION CONTROL 

Scents they are attached to a hospital they have a few stricter guides. I talked to the maintenance personal and they said the power supply/wiring is not an issue as long it is made so the residents cannot get into it and potentially harm them selves. Using materials like castings, turf, and the main thing we use as modelrs, styrofoam. Non of those materials are infection control friendly. The layout WILL be completely infection control friendly. The plexi can be wiped down and the paneling around the bottom will be stained and sealed to be able to wipe down as well. 

Now of PM (Preventable Maintaince) the top portion of the case will be plexi with a frame on hinges and a lock and there will also be a hidden door where the transformer and a few other things will be. 

I will be placing a few buttons on the outside for them to press to operate a few things to get them to interact like crossing and maybe a moving tractor and a police car. There will me 2 toggle switches. One for track power and one for lights in buildings.

Sorry it's a lot to read. These are 2 of 3 things I'm passionate about Model Train & Medical Field. If your curious the 3rd is my side gig DJing and Lighting.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry forgot to tag. You before you get involved with a project like this make sure admin and whom ever is aware of every detail ex. Size scale so on and so forth.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Building 36 trusses 1 of 36 done









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking great! Sounds like a great project for a good cause. I hope the residents will enjoy this for years to come. Looking forward to watching your progress.

Mark


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Gotta redo the river.
a. It is not smooth 
b. The coloring turned out aweful









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Just seeing this Nursing Home Layout project. Excellent idea! Thanks for your efforts, and for keeping us posted!

TJ


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

A little update on the layout. I'm trying to figure what it the best way to fill the void where the trusses set in the foam.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

It has been a while here is an update. I have just been doing some small things on the layout. Kitbashing, weathering, building, upgrading, and buying cars.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Got the 2 bridges almost done. Not happy with the way the rock turned out. I'm going to just take it off and sand it all down to be level with the track.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks. I have to rip out the section of track leading to the bridge as there is a height difference and sinking the bridge down into the terrain will put it flush with the river... not prototypical.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Sorry I feel like I've been a stranger, between work and DJing. Here is a new update I'm about 50% done with the layout.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

I dont know why they uploaded side ways. And not to sure how to fix it with my phone.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Good to see you making some progress on this layout.
A very worthy project.
Looking good even if sideways.

Magic


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice. :thumbsup:


----------

